

Why Rich Levandov Invested in Zynga—Lessons Every Entrepreneur Should Consider - robertbud1
http://www.xconomy.com/boston/2010/11/03/why-rich-levandov-invested-early-in-zynga-and-why-it-took-off-things-every-entrepreneur-should-consider/

======
zipdog
The article talks about "reach, engagement, and monetization" as essential
properties.

What's interesting in Zynga's case, I think, is how it conflates reach and
engagement. The techniques it uses for engagement and the techniques for reach
are very similar - social connection

